
Improving the Lambda Developer Experience - dkupfer1
https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2019/09/imrove-lambda-developer-experience/
======
jenIsOnHN
Interesting testing ideas etc. One of the other gotchas with lambda until your
in on the joke is configuring the .yml file for CORS (at least for AWS, not
sure abt GCFs)--if you don't do so and take a js approach you might find
yourself frustrated.

